# Pike Island dam



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone was doing any good at pike island ?


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

A buddy and I are planning on heading there Saturday morning for the first time. Will report how we do. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Will be wearing a black car hart and a green Mack's prairie wings hat. Stop by and say hey if you see me.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

If you trip is anything like my trip today to Meldahl Dam it is going to suck!!! Fished 3 hours and caught 2 dinky saugers. Worst I have ever seen the bite!!


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the confidence booster! Sorry to hear about your luck. My cabin fever is sooo bad it will just be good to be out whether we get a hold of anything or not.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

bring your minnows with you ,ain't none around here
twister


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Was thinking about heading there tomorrow. Anywhere between there and Columbus To get minnows?


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Was thinking of going myself, I just throw 1/4 - 3/8 oz jigs with 3 inch tails, and 3/8 oz spoons with a bit too large trebel ha ha....depends on the amount of beer I consume as to how early I get there....be good/good fish'n if we don't meet.....


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Wondering if the yorkville bait has any minnows? I might try and slip down for a little while in the morning, I only live 20 minutes away, although I have had better luck in the evening.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

740 859 2011 yorkville....ohio river bait and tackle. if vic was still there,it would be open!!! also check the hardware store in tiltonville.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I was there today and only one guy was fishing so I am guessing they are not hitting there right now, The water is in good shape.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Scientific Angler said:


> A buddy and I are planning on heading there Saturday morning for the first time. Will report how we do. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Will be wearing a black car hart and a green Mack's prairie wings hat. Stop by and say hey if you see me.



*cough cough WWD....cough cough*

Man...allergies are bad out here with all this warm weather


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

At about one today the river level was about 13.5 and the temp was 34.5 at five feet The color was what I consider good. No one was catching anything and I talked to a couple of guys that had been there from early morning and the fishing was poor at best. Maybe the sun will bring them up later.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the report!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Me and my buddy fished pike island friday from 11:00am til dark we caught 2 nice saugers and one decent walleye. Saw 2 other saugers and one more walleye caught. Fishing was very slow! Water was very low and clear seemed like there were a few fish there but really had to work for them. Ther were about 10 fishermen off and on through out the day and only 6 fish caught need some warm rain!!!!!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

P.S. yorkville bait shop was closed!


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

My buddy and I was there from 9:00 to about 2:00 and only caught one sauger. Saw one guy fishing early with us catch three walleye and lose three sauger and a nice walleye. He was tipping with minnows while we were not. Still was a nice day to get out. 

AJ you need to man up a little bit and come back here to fish the frozen tundra. Your getting soft on me. Ha ha.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

I never go to yorkville with out bait anymore. The bait shop never seems to be open. The last time I had the opportunity to even buy minnows there they couldnt make change for a 20.00...... I sure miss Vic, and the many other old timers Ive had the pleasure of fishing with @ that pier.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, its pretty sad what has happened to the bait shop down there. Vic was the man. He was always open, always had bait, ran catfish tourneys, etc. Miss those days.

Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

amen to vic he was a close friend and buddy. i cruised up and down the river with him a few times. since his son took over he should be ashamed what he did to his dads baitshop!!!got a report today walleyes at pike toward late evening and after dark.


----------

